# have deca200/sustanon 250 need advice



## tallandlean (May 13, 2009)

I have 10 ml each of deca 200 and sustanon 250. I am 32 years old and have only used one cycle of test 10 years ago.  I'm wondering if i should go with sustanon alone for my cycle and save the deca to use with some d-bol at a later date or if I should stack them. Read that sustanon alone is a great cycle but will you keep much of your gains? Also will I need any clomid or any other supplies for either of these cycles. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Not looking to be mr. olympia, just stuck at a plateau for few years now and looking to break through and keep most of it. thanks for any input


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 13, 2009)

Yes, you will need clomid and proper PCT.  Deca and dbol alone are not a good idea, you have to include test.  So stack em if you have em.  Sust alone is ok, not a fan of blended tests, but it can work.  I'd also get some HCG to keep your balls from shrinking.

/V


----------



## tallandlean (May 13, 2009)

would I be better of using the sustanon alone for my 1st one in ten years, and then hit the deca, d-bol, test the next one? I have been researching and it seems i could get good results with just the sustanon at first and then use a stack later. what's your take on that? would i need any additional therapy if i chose to use the test alone? thanks for your input


----------



## Pirate! (May 13, 2009)

I'd use the sustanon and dbol. Orals are just too much fun.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 13, 2009)

HCG is needed on long pinning cycles such as what your going to be doing, I'd take the sus as you suggested alone or you could throw an oral in to kick start if you like. I would run the deca with test and D-bol for a later cycle but if you do this cycle be sure to have your diet and training in order as you will gain a lot and without proper diet and training you'll lose it all. Study HCG and proper PCT before doing any type of cycle once your educated on these things if anything happens you'll know how to fix it asap. 

NOTE* 
Always have test in your cycles 
If you run Dbol, Test and Deca remember your going to blow up and get huge pretty fast and there isn't really hiding I'm on steroids so keep that in mind.


----------



## tallandlean (May 13, 2009)

I feel I've got my diet pretty set. I eat every 2-1/2 to three hours and have between 30-40 grams of protein, moderate fat, and take in about 400 grams of carbs per day (workout day, little less on non workout days) taking most carbs for breakfast and after training (train at 5am) and taper them as the day goes on. Daily protein intake is between 250 and 300 grams (bodyweight 225). With this in mind do you think I should be able to keep a good portion of my gains on just sustanon? I read on one site that a beginner can get some nice gains off sustanon alone 250 mg once weekly for 8 to 10 weeks. thanks for you replies


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 13, 2009)

tallandlean said:


> I read on one site that a beginner can get some nice gains off sustanon alone 250 mg once weekly for 8 to 10 weeks. thanks for you replies



Yes, you will see gains, but you will be wasting a good portion of the active short ester test within the blend.  PCT will also be a bit of a bitch.  If you shoot it once a week, the prop within the sust all ready left your system.  Sust should be taken ED or EOD because of it's short acting esters.  

We've covered this before here, run a search for the thread and you'll see why sust is a poor choice to pick in contrast to enan, prop, cyp, etc.  It will work, just not as well as a test that will keep your levels even and consistent.  And blended tests don't do that.

/V


----------



## Shadowcam (May 13, 2009)

Do some research on sust and PCT!


----------



## tallandlean (May 16, 2009)

you said that sustanon is good alone or add an oral to kick start it. i can get my hands on some anadrol but d-bol seems hard for me to get. would anadrol be good or just go with sustanon alone? i want to make gains, but i want to choose a cycle in which i can keep a good portion of those gains and i've read with anadrol there is a huge dropoff once you're done. thanks for your advice


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 16, 2009)

You CAN replace the dbol with drol, drol is a lot stronger and it probably the most powerful oral out there so you have to be careful.  You will blow up on that stuff.  I don't recommend first timers to run anadrol.  If you run it, protect your liver (just as you would with dbol).

/V


----------



## tallandlean (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to pass on the anadrol, but still confused about the deca/sustanon. If I would run 250 sustanon w/ 200-300 deca for 8 weeks would I see much greater gains than just running the sustanon alone for 8-10 weeks at 250/wk? Also the only real side effect that worries me is gyno. Is that going to be a major problem with either of these alone or with the stack? thanks for the input.


----------



## Shadowcam (May 18, 2009)

Your not using enough Test to warrent using Deca. Both those drugs can cause gyno, you need Nolv or an AI on hand. The higher your body fat the more chance there is of sides occuring.

I would just up the sust to 300-400mg/w shot EOD for 8-10 weeks and forget the Deca.

And have your PCT planned before you start.


----------



## tallandlean (May 18, 2009)

my bodyfat is very low. I'm 6'4" 225. I've always stayed on the leaner side, but have been in a rut putting on any size the past few years.  So you're saying roughly around 100mg eod of the sustanon would be my best approach? Is it going to be hard to maintain a majority of the gains I see with this? I'm trying to get past this rut that I'm in but I also don't want to be right back in it after my cycle. Thanks for the info fellas.


----------



## Shadowcam (May 18, 2009)

You can maintain a majority of the gains if your PCT is sufficient and you train and eat smart through PCT and when your off cycle.

Many people make the mistake of dropping calories and not training hard enough and reducing the poundages when finishing a cycle which is why they loose so much muscle.

Instead you should keep your calories up and make sure your diet contains plenty of fats.

Im a high intensity trainer meaning I always train to failure and beyond with intensifiers. When I come off a cycle I basically deduct a training day and reduce volume but I always train heavy and to failure to maintain strength but not past failure.


----------



## tallandlean (May 19, 2009)

sounds like we train very much the same. i don't feel that my diet will be a problem, and i'll make sure to maintain my training the same. so am i looking to go around 100mg eod of the sustanon then to get the 300-400/wk?  Also is clomid all i'll need after my cycle?


----------



## Shadowcam (May 19, 2009)

Clomid is fine! Start 17-21 days after last shot of sust dosed at 100mg/day for 5 on 2 off 5 on. 

Good luck!


----------



## Steven mircello (May 22, 2009)

hello i have gotten fake gear a few times and  have done sus and deca together, i have a 10ml bttle of both ,how much should i do and when ,, wand how will my gains be. any good?


----------



## tallandlean (May 23, 2009)

hey had a friend who was looking for some deca so i did a little trade for my bottle of deca and he hooked me up with another 10ml bottle of sustanon 250/ml.  Now I have 2 bottles of sust and am looking to run this for 8 or 10 weeks. I was wondering how I should do that. I was thinking 250mg (1ml ) every monday and thursday, but I wanted some input if there is a better way. Also should I run the clomid the same as I would for the lower dose of sust? I was also looking for some input on whether or not 500mg/wk would be too much for my first cycle. I know you said 300-400 when I only had one bottle. The input is greatly appreciated. looking to start this week. have everything in hand.


----------



## JKurz (May 23, 2009)

tallandlean said:


> hey had a friend who was looking for some deca so i did a little trade for my bottle of deca and he hooked me up with another 10ml bottle of sustanon 250/ml.  Now I have 2 bottles of sust and am looking to run this for 8 or 10 weeks. I was wondering how I should do that. I was thinking 250mg (1ml ) every monday and thursday, but I wanted some input if there is a better way. Also should I run the clomid the same as I would for the lower dose of sust? I was also looking for some input on whether or not 500mg/wk would be too much for my first cycle. I know you said 300-400 when I only had one bottle. The input is greatly appreciated. looking to start this week. have everything in hand.



500mg/week is pretty much the norm.     You can always start at 3-400 them bump it to 500, just to see how well you respond to the test.

Your gonna love it! Have fun.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 23, 2009)

tallandlean said:


> hey had a friend who was looking for some deca so i did a little trade for my bottle of deca and he hooked me up with another 10ml bottle of sustanon 250/ml.  Now I have 2 bottles of sust and am looking to run this for 8 or 10 weeks. I was wondering how I should do that. I was thinking 250mg (1ml ) every monday and thursday, but I wanted some input if there is a better way. Also should I run the clomid the same as I would for the lower dose of sust? I was also looking for some input on whether or not 500mg/wk would be too much for my first cycle. I know you said 300-400 when I only had one bottle. The input is greatly appreciated. looking to start this week. have everything in hand.



IMO, 1/2 ml every other day. This will help you mitigate the lack of short acting esters and in theory help stabilize test levels.


----------



## tallandlean (May 23, 2009)

I've decided to go with .5 ml eod for 8-10 weeks. I'm going to take measurements tonight and then see how it takes off. I'm going to give it a go this week and I'll keep you posted. Thanks to all for the input. It was definitely helpful.


----------



## JKurz (May 23, 2009)

tallandlean said:


> I've decided to go with .5 ml eod for 8-10 weeks. I'm going to take measurements tonight and then see how it takes off. I'm going to give it a go this week and I'll keep you posted. Thanks to all for the input. It was definitely helpful.




Enjoy!


----------



## RoosterTX (May 23, 2009)

tallandlean said:


> I've decided to go with .5 ml eod for 8-10 weeks. I'm going to take measurements tonight and then see how it takes off. I'm going to give it a go this week and I'll keep you posted. Thanks to all for the input. It was definitely helpful.



What brand are you using with regards to the sus?


----------



## tallandlean (May 24, 2009)

sustanon qv-250. familiar with it? it was a little hard to draw up, but easy to inject and no pain. ready to go. let me know if you are familiar with the product. thanks


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 24, 2009)

tallandlean said:


> sustanon qv-250. familiar with it? it was a little hard to draw up, but easy to inject and no pain. ready to go. let me know if you are familiar with the product. thanks



Never used their sust before but, I've used a lot of EQ and Tren from QV (Quality Vet).  Good stuff.

/V


----------



## tallandlean (May 24, 2009)

glad to hear their products are good. i'll let you know if their sust is quality also.


----------



## tallandlean (Jun 4, 2009)

12 days into my sustanon cycle. I'm going with 0.5 ml (125mg EOD) and I'm loving it so far. I'm up 6 pounds of bodyweight, some of which can probably be contributed to the increase in calories, but I still feel lean and it doesn't take much to get into my head when I start seeing an increase in fat. My strength is also starting to increase at pretty fast rate. My chest presses are up about 20 pounds for same reps as before and my legs showed some decent strength increases already. I'm going to run it for 10 weeks, so I'm looking forward to the next 8 weeks if this is just a small taste of what i'm going to seeing. around when does the sustanon really start kicking in, weeks 4 and 5? just curious. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Shadowcam (Jun 4, 2009)

The slower easters will start kicking in about weeks 3-4, thats when you will recieve the full effects of the drug.


----------



## hog928 (Jun 4, 2009)

i want to run a sus cycle next im just having a hell of a time finding a site that is legit


----------



## JKurz (Jun 4, 2009)

hog928 said:


> i want to run a sus cycle next im just having a hell of a time finding a site that is legit




thesourcecheck.com

Check it out mayne!


----------



## hog928 (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks man but yeah i think i found a place to buy them but you can never know can you


----------



## tallandlean (Jun 7, 2009)

just started week 3 today . thanks for the info. i'll be looking forward to seeing the effects once it's fully kicked in. keep ya posted


----------



## tallandlean (Jun 14, 2009)

just finished week 3. I am up 14 pounds so far and my strength is really starting to take off. I haven't experienced any side effects at all except a little water retention (not even as much as I thought). workouts have been outstanding and I can't wait to get in the gym for the next one. i'm looking forward for the full effect when all esters have kicked in. i'll keep you posted.


----------



## tallandlean (Jul 25, 2009)

*just finished cycle need help with clomid*



Shadowcam said:


> The slower easters will start kicking in about weeks 3-4, thats when you will recieve the full effects of the drug.



hey just finished 9 weeks of sustanon. Did 125mg eod for the whole cycle. Made some great gains for first cycle. I packed on about 24 pounds of bodyweight (my waist went up a little unfortunately but nothing too major), and my strength is at my all time best. I put 2 inches on my quads and 1-1/4 inches on my arms. I took my last shot on July 21, and everything I've read said that I should plan on starting my clomid three weeks from that day. The problem I'm having is how to take it. I have seen 100mg for 7 days, then 50 for 14 more and many other ways to take it. Can someone help me out because I definitely want to keep as much of this as I possibly can. thanks


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 25, 2009)

100mg/d for 2 weeks is plenty if your AAS dosage was reasonable. 

Keep it simple!


----------



## tallandlean (Jul 26, 2009)

you don't think I need to go any more than two weeks? Are you in agreement with starting 3 weeks after the last shot? thanks for the time


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 26, 2009)

If your using Sust, then start clomid 3 weeks after last shot.

Two weeks of clomid is enough. You may want to consider HCG also if you already havent, but you can get away with just clomid.


----------



## Johnnie Uno (Nov 16, 2010)

You should stack the Sustanon 250 with Deca Durabolin & Dianabols. Go at moderate 250mg-500mg of Sustanon 250 per week, Deca at 200mg-400mg per week & D-Bols at 30mg per day. You will need Nolvadex (Tamoxifen citrate) to run for 21 days of PCT. Anyway, train hard, high protein diet with at least 6 meals a day & you will get results!!! Best of luck...


----------



## Johnnie Uno (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't forget to start your PCT 3 weeks after your last dose of Sustanon 250, Deca Durabolin & D-Bol cycle. Run Nolvadex (Tamoxifen citrate) for 21 days: Day 1 @ 300 mg, Day 2-Day 11 @ 100 mg & Day 12-Day 21 @ 50 mg. Enjoy your cyle!...


----------



## Testonut (Nov 17, 2010)

That was over a year old thread..  Probably no point in bumping it... (OOPS!)


----------

